# HyperX NGENUITY Software Is Borked!



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

I own several peripherals from HyperX -- keyboard, mouse and headset. And while I like them a great deal, a major issue has cropped up and has begun to ruin my whole HyperX experience. You see, HyperX' software, NGENUITY (via the Microsoft Store) no longer lists ANY of my peripherals upon loading of the program, even though it used to, several months ago when I still had my 10700K platform. Was able to change lighting on my keyboard and mouse, set profiles and all that other good stuff. But now, for whatever reason -- and there could be many -- everytime I load up NGENUITY, I get this popup notification that says, "Alloy Origins Core Keyboard is found but it could not be connected!" Not only that, it doesn't even list my mouse nor my headset anymore. 

It's kinda pointless to have a keyboard with RGB lighting if I can't even change the color to something easier on my eyes, or that ISN'T obnoxious rainbow puke, know what I mean?  

So, I guess what I'm trying to ask is, what the hell can be done to fix this problem?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I own several peripherals from HyperX -- keyboard, mouse and headset. And while I like them a great deal, a major issue has cropped up and has begun to ruin my whole HyperX experience. You see, HyperX' software, NGENUITY (via the Microsoft Store) no longer lists ANY of my peripherals upon loading of the program, even though it used to, several months ago when I still had my 10700K platform. Was able to change lighting on my keyboard and mouse, set profiles and all that other good stuff. But now, for whatever reason -- and there could be many -- everytime I load up NGENUITY, I get this popup notification that says, "Alloy Origins Core Keyboard is found but it could not be connected!" Not only that, it doesn't even list my mouse nor my headset anymore.
> 
> It's kinda pointless to have a keyboard with RGB lighting if I can't even change the color to something easier on my eyes, or that ISN'T obnoxious rainbow puke, know what I mean?
> 
> So, I guess what I'm trying to ask is, what the hell can be done to fix this problem?


That message, looks like a pairing failure. Reminds me of wireless, when I don't send a passphrase. (or press a tiny button to make it sync)


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

What's a "pairing failure"?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> What's a "pairing failure"?


Pairing, is when you have a device connected with the software. The term is more often used with connecting a smart phone to an automotive player.

The error message is more worrying in this case, it makes me think a software bug, because of a transition, because Hyper X is expected to be sold to HP, IIRC.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Pairing, is when you have a device connected with the software. The term is more often used with connecting a smart phone to an automotive player.
> 
> The error message is more worrying in this case, *it makes me think a software bug, because of a transition, because Hyper X is expected to be sold to HP, IIRC.*



You'd be right. HP acquired the gaming peripheral division of HyperX, but they are still going to be making memory, apparently. 

Would a clean install of Windows help? As much as I'd hate to do that...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> You'd be right. HP acquired the gaming peripheral division of HyperX, but they are still going to be making memory, apparently.
> 
> Would a clean install of Windows help? As much as I'd hate to do that...


I dunno. But it's a pain, to do that correctly, you will need to wipe the drive so that no OS sees any data traces. Then after that, put the USB stick with Windows 10 and boot from it.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I dunno. But it's a pain, to do that correctly, you will need to wipe the drive so that no OS sees any data traces. Then after that, put the USB stick with Windows 10 and boot from it.



You're right, that DOES sound like a pain in the butt.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 17, 2021)

are you able to install a previous version of the software and turn off updates?


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

I was able to download the pre-Microsoft store version, but that one ended up screwing with my mouse


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I was able to download the pre-Microsoft store version, but that one ended up screwing with my mouse


So ms store doesnt list previous versions? 

Is the current version beta? 

I see this https://www.hyperxgaming.com/unitedstates/us/ngenuity


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

The current version (as of January 2021) is beta, yes


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 17, 2021)

AFAIK all of the versions found in the store have carried the beta moniker.

Honestly, it sounds to me like you have a ghosted peripheral issue, or bits of software from old peripherals hanging about in app data that are keeping registers over ngenuity.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> AFAIK all of the versions found in the store have carries the beta moniker.
> 
> Honestly, it sounds to me like you have a ghosted peripheral issue, or bits of software from old peripherals hanging about in app data that are keeping registers over ngenuity.



Could be...I know it was working when I had my 10700K build, and I don't *think* I did a clean install of Windows 10 when I went back to Ryzen and the B550 PG Velocita, and now the X370 Crosshair VI Hero... Is there any way to clean things up?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Could be...I know it was working when I had my 10700K build, and I don't *think* I did a clean install of Windows 10 when I went back to Ryzen and the B550 PG Velocita, and now the X370 Crosshair VI Hero... Is there any way to clean things up?


An X370 motherboard? You will be lucky to even get a Matisse to work. Looked like the BIOS was flashed already. I dunno about the clean-up, because I don't even know where that stuff in the registry is.
10 doesn't seem problematic with merely changing things, unlike 7 and earlier. The only problem I see, is going back-and-forth. (From an Intel build to an AMD build then to an early-gen AMD chipset for Ryzen)


(There's a problem that I know to watch out for, which is if you go back to Intel, or an earlier AMD chipset, is a likely BSOD, of "SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED", in likely the driver, RyzenMaster.sys, possibly even when not using Ryzen Master!) (I thought that's what the BSOD mentioned!) (That was when I tried and failed at first to wipe the Crucial MX500 500 GB SSD on my MSI Z490 Tomahawk & Core i5 10600K build, because the UEFI BIOS went ahead and booted the Windows 10 that's for my MSI B450 Tomahawk & Ryzen 7 3700X build, when I had that SSD plugged in to wipe it, then I finally got it wiped! Yess!)


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

My 3600 is working on the board as I type this


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> My 3600 is working on the board as I type this


That board looks solid, so it would be infuriating, if it failed to boot.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh, it definitely didn't fail to boot. I made sure to flash the BIOS using my OG Ryzen 1600 first.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Oh, it definitely didn't fail to boot. I made sure to flash the BIOS using my OG Ryzen 1600 first.


There was a time, when I thought I heard about Ryzen, when it was at the first gen and wished I could get a new build based on that, (back in 2017) but I found an old system with the socket 1366 platform and was very happy with that. I skipped a gen of Ryzen and went to what would be at least the 2nd gen, with Ryzen 3 3200G (Picasso) on January 3, 2020, when I also got the MSI B450 Tomahawk.

I got my 3700X in June of last year. The UEFI BIOS included, was compliant. Was using a Radeon RX 580 8 GB then switched to a Radeon RX 5600XT in November. 
More recently, I felt like I narrowly avoided the video card "price-mageddon".


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

So, since the software has basically been rendered useless, and has subsequently also rendered part of my Keyboard and mouse useless (the lighting and such) would it be fair to demand a refund for both products, either through Amazon (where I bought both items from) or Kingston/HyperX themselves? Though the return window for both items has closed, this is complete bullshit, to be honest. What's worse is I REALLY like this keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Night (Apr 17, 2021)

This is most likely a software issue, I'd suggest uninstalling, removing traces of it from  %APPDATA% and registry, then installing again. What was the last time you used the software before the issue started? Maybe you had some Windows Updates in the mean time that broke it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> So, since the software has basically been rendered useless, and has subsequently also rendered part of my Keyboard and mouse useless (the lighting and such) would it be fair to demand a refund for both products, either through Amazon (where I bought both items from) or Kingston/HyperX themselves? Though the return window for both items has closed, this is complete bullshit, to be honest. What's worse is I REALLY like this keyboard and mouse.


Whatever you do, dont pull your hair out!


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

Night said:


> This is most likely a software issue,* I'd suggest uninstalling, removing traces of it from  %APPDATA% and registry, then installing again.* What was the last time you used the software before the issue started? Maybe you had some Windows Updates in the mean time that broke it.



The uninstall part I can do but...err...how do I remove traces of it from %APPDATA% and registry?  

As far as I can remember, it seemed to be working fine in the time I had my 10700K, so from about May 2020 to December of the same year, thereabouts. I sold the 10700K after Christmas and bought the Ryzen 5 3600 + B550 PG Velocita in January. Did a clean install of Windows at the time. A lot of the complaints I've been reading about the software being unable to recognize/connect supported peripherals mention January being when the issues started.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 18, 2021)

Ghosted USB devices.... https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/pr...azine/ff184583(v=msdn.10)?redirectedfrom=MSDN

Make sure to follow the bit about ticking show all folders first, as this link explains for app data access.... https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/appdata-where-to-find-the-appdata-folder-in-windows-10/

Look for anything HyperX / Ngenuity / Corsair / any peripheral maker that is not currently in use. Make sure they do not pertain to another part before deletion of anything. Pretty much any folder you find in there you can google for where it stems from.

Personally I have never needed to fiddle in the registry, but @Night may know of something I don't.

Hopefully there are some obvious folders in there and things go easy peasy.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 18, 2021)

Turns out things were a bit more of a clusterf#ck than I thought. So much so that, in the end, I just decided that a proper cleaning of Windows was in order, so I did a complete re-install, wiped all of my drives so they're all squeaky clean, and went from there. 

I was worried as hell that a complete re-install wouldn't resolve my issues but... IT DID! I GOT IT WORKING AGAIN! Rainbow puke be gone! 

I'm mostly up to date with Windows Updates, but I have yet to install the latest one, 20H2. The question is, what ultimately borked the software? my nasty rig, or the 20H2 update?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Could be...I know it was working when I had my 10700K build, and I don't *think* I did a clean install of Windows 10 when I went back to Ryzen and the B550 PG Velocita, and now the X370 Crosshair VI Hero... Is there any way to clean things up?


theres a few driver cleanup tools i've used in the past when moving my test OS drive between systems (lots of USB 3.0 issues doing that)


I use ghostbuster, this page has has a few good suggestions

Are the devices *working* fine just without the software seeing them?  that sounds like a service or process to see them is missing


----------



## Night (Apr 18, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> The uninstall part I can do but...err...how do I remove traces of it from %APPDATA% and registry?


Open a folder and enter %APPDATA% in the adress bar, you'll be moved to the said folder. Look for the manufacturer or the name of the software, delete that folder (that contains data for Ngenuity). For registry, open Registry Editor or launch regedit.exe, path: HKLM\Software or path: HKLM\Software\WOW6432Node if the software is 64 bit.  Again, look for the manufacturer or the name of the software that contains Ngenuity, feel free to delete those entries. Reboot the PC, and install Ngenuity again. I hope it will help.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 18, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Turns out things were a bit more of a clusterf#ck than I thought. So much so that, in the end, I just decided that a proper cleaning of Windows was in order, so I did a complete re-install, wiped all of my drives so they're all squeaky clean, and went from there.
> 
> I'm mostly up to date with Windows Updates, but I have yet to install the latest one, 20H2. The question is, what ultimately borked the software? my nasty rig, or the 20H2 update?


2004? 1909 is about to be EOL'ed.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2021)

20H2?

We're on 21H1 now


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 18, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Turns out things were a bit more of a clusterf#ck than I thought. So much so that, in the end, I just decided that a proper cleaning of Windows was in order, so I did a complete re-install, wiped all of my drives so they're all squeaky clean, and went from there.
> 
> I was worried as hell that a complete re-install wouldn't resolve my issues but... IT DID! I GOT IT WORKING AGAIN! Rainbow puke be gone!
> 
> I'm mostly up to date with Windows Updates, but I have yet to install the latest one, 20H2. The question is, what ultimately borked the software? my nasty rig, or the 20H2 update?


thats what happens with software update, they just copy and paste over old files and it one 'accidentally' doesnt get named properly, it gets installed anyway. Then its /roll 2d10 and hope it all works.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> 20H2?
> 
> We're on 21H1 now


21H1 isn't ready, apparently.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah, I haven't seen any updates that mention 21H1, just 20H2.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 19, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen any updates that mention 21H1, just 20H2.


Looks like it's still an insider build.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2021)

somehow i've got it without insider, just saying its out there

anyway i think a vowel free gamer_chick solved this with a clean OS install


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah, I think I did too @Mussels


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> somehow i've got it without insider, just saying its out there
> 
> anyway i think a vowel free gamer_chick solved this with a clean OS install


Over at TenForums, a gent believed there was a sign that it's about to be an RC. Could mean released shortly.



			
				Turbopump at TenForums said:
			
		

> I installed a clean version of 21H1 19043.867 as a non-insider. It became activated and has since received update to 19043.928 via Windows Update. It feels like the release of RC is close now.


----------

